# Angler selbst Schuld???



## Riesenangler (7. August 2013)

Hi Leute . Ich stelle hier mal eine einzugegebener Maßen recht provokante These in den Raum. 
In letzer Zeit wird immer mehr über Verschärfungen im Angelrecht berichtet und auch die Restriktionen auf unseren Angelkarten nehmen oft zu. Aber sein wir doch mal ehrlich . 
 Wer hat sich nicht schon mal gefragt ob die eine oder andere Bestimmung nicht auch zum teil von uns selber verursacht wird. 
 Ich will ein Beispiel hier nennen. Bei einem Hegefischen vor einigen Wochen gelang es einem Angler einen 76er Zander mit einer 6MStippe sicher ins Boot zu holen. Dazu muss man wissen das hier im Bereich Plaue/Havel das Raubfischangeln nur mit einer Sondergenehmigung erlaubt ist, die man nicht so ohne weiteres bekommt , wenn man nicht eine besonders geschmeidige Zunge hat, um den Fischern den Ar... zu lecken.  Und was macht unser Glückspils? 
Er brüllt über die ganze Havel das er einen schönen Zander gefangen hat , das liegt aber direkt gegenüber dem Fischerhauptquatier hier in Plaue. Nach drei Stunden geht es zum Wiegen und unser Freund bringt 38 Kilogramm mit zur Waage und den Zander oben drauf, mit der Bemerkung das er ihn doch einmal wiegen lassen will. Dummerweise steht  einer der Fischer direkt daneben . Der hat sich schon aufgeregt da ein Mann allein soviel Fisch fängt und als er den Zander sieht bekommt er fast Schnappatmung. Da frage ich mich doch was das soll? Zumal der Veranstalter am nächsten Morgen zur Genossenschaft antanzen musste und Rede und Antwort stehen musste , was und wieso und überhaupt. 
 Ein zweites Beispiel sein hier noch kurz erwähnt. Hier in BRB/Havel , wurde im Abstand von nicht einmal einer woche zwei , für unsere Vehältnisse stattliche Welse im Jacobsgraben gefangen. Was machen die Fänger? Die lassen sich in der Zeitung mit Bild und Story abdrucken. Ich kann mir richtig vorstellen wie es dem Geschäftsführer der FSG Brandenburg/Havel die Sprache verschlagen hat und den Fischern der Schaum vor lauter Neid vor dem Maul stand. 
 Ich sage, fangt doch eure Fische , aber wenn ihr die fangt , wo es nicht so ganz Sauber ist , dann versorgt die Fänge, macht  wegen meiner ein Foto  das ihr euren Freunden zeigen könnt und dann haltet die Fresse , und kein Wort darüber um keine schlafenden Löwen zu wecken. 
 Wenn ich lese das auf unseren Karten steht das man das Angeln eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang in den Produktionsgewässern einzustellen hat und frühestens eine Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang erst wieder anfangen darf. Und dann höre das man im Elbe/Havel Kanl bei Wusterwitz in nicht mal zwei Stunden 12 Angler hochnimmt die sich einen schei.. drum scheren , dann kann ich es shon irgendwie Verstehn wenn man uns auf die Finger haut und uns in unseren Rechten weiter einschränkt.|kopfkrat:r#q


----------



## Daniel SN (7. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Wenn ich das lese was für bescheidene Einschränkungen teilweise in den einzelnen Bundesländern oder Gewässern herrschen, dann bin ich echt froh davon verschont zu sein. Denn wenn hier in M-V ein Nachtangelverbot oder gar das Raubfisch angeln nur unter speziellen Auflagen möglich wäre, dann kann ich mir gut vorstellen das der Teufel los wäre.


----------



## Andal (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Was da im ersten Fall zitiert wird, ist schlicht eine Mischung aus Neid und Zufall. Der Fang so eines Zanders an der Stippe hat ja nun mal rein gar nichts mit ziegerichtetem Raubfischfang zu tun. Wenn es dann dem Herrn Fischermeister den Atem raubt, sollte er sich mit der Begriffsbestimmung von Empathie, Egoismus und Altruismus befassen und seine eigene soziale Kompetenz prüfen.

Dieser Zander ist so etwas, wie der 6er im Lotto und ruft halt mal die Neider auf den Plan.

Im zweiten Fall ist es die Gier der Angler nach Publicity. Auch das ruft gleich wieder die Neider, die Geldgierigen auf den Plan.

Aber ich gebe dir in Teilen Recht. An den dann beinahe zwangsläufigen Restriktionen sind die Angler zu einem Stück weit selber Schuld. Wer sich von Eitelkeit getrieben auf die Bühne drängt, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn ihm die neue Bekanntheit auch Unbequemlichkeiten schafft und die Scheinwerfer blenden.

Der Rest der Schuld liegt dann logischerweise bei den Bewirtschaftern selber. Sie haben es zu lange schleifen lassen. Jetzt haben wir jede Menge Kroppzeug am Wasser, das sich einen Dreck um Bestimmungen kümmert, schamlos schwarz angelt und Müll hinterlässt. Ebenfalls logisch, dass darauf die große Keule folgt und sich der Hund selber in den Schwanz beißt.

Am Ende sind wieder die Angler die gefixxten, die sich anständig benommen haben und benehmen. Sie haben mit immer neuen Einschränkungen zu kämpfen, für die sie gar nicht verantwortlich zeichnen.

Da sich diese Problematik aber bei Leibe nicht nur aufs Angeln beschränkt, sondern quer durchs ganze Leben zieht, ist die Lösung umso schwerer. Es ist nötig, eine Neid- und Ellenbogengesellschaft beinahe vollständig umzuerziehen und wieder auf normale, gemeinverträgliche Werte zu besinnen. Das wird aber arg schwer werden!


----------



## antonio (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

das problem ist doch, daß an die sache falsch rangegangen wird.
wenn von anfang an richtig kontrolliert worden wäre und die sanktionen richtig weh tun würden, hätten wir weit weniger probleme.

antonio


----------



## Andal (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Nur hätte dieses von Anfang an ja auch bedeutet, dass man seinen Arsxx in die Höhe bringt und auch etwas entsprechendes tut. Das entspricht aber nicht dem üblichen Verfahren. Unsere Gesellschaft ist aber nun mal so eingestellt, dass erst was unternommen wird, wenn mindestens zwei Kinder in den Brunnen gefallen sind. Dann aber richtig und immer übers Ziel hinausgeschossen!


----------



## daci7 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> [...]
> Ein zweites Beispiel sein hier noch kurz erwähnt. Hier in BRB/Havel ,  wurde im Abstand von nicht einmal einer woche zwei , für unsere  Vehältnisse stattliche Welse im Jacobsgraben gefangen. Was machen die  Fänger? Die lassen sich in der Zeitung mit Bild und Story abdrucken. Ich  kann mir richtig vorstellen wie es dem Geschäftsführer die Sprache  verschlagen hat und den Fischern der Schaum vor lauter Neid vor dem Maul  stand.
> Ich sage, fangt doch eure Fische , aber wenn ihr die fangt , wo es  nicht so ganz Sauber ist , dann versorgt die Fänge, macht  wegen meiner  ein Foto  das ihr euren Freunden zeigen könnt und dann haltet die Fresse  , und kein Wort darüber um keine schlafenden Löwen zu wecken.  [...]


Zum Zander hat Andal ja schon was gesagt - aber was hat es mit dem Jacobsgraben auf sich? Ist dort Welsangeln verboten?
Ansonsten  kann ich mir nichts vorstellen, dass einer Veröffentlichung im Wege  steht. Der Fischer, der es nicht ertragen kann, dass ein Angler 'nen  dicken Fisch aus seinem Gewässer zieht ist glaub ich ein Mythos unter  Anglern - und von welchem Geschäftsführer reden wir hier?

#h



Andal schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Der Rest der Schuld liegt dann logischerweise bei den Bewirtschaftern selber. Sie haben es zu lange schleifen lassen. Jetzt haben wir jede Menge Kroppzeug am Wasser, das sich einen Dreck um Bestimmungen kümmert, schamlos schwarz angelt und Müll hinterlässt. Ebenfalls logisch, dass darauf die große Keule folgt und sich der Hund selber in den Schwanz beißt.
> 
> ...



Da muss ich dir teilweise zustimmen und teilweise wiedersprechen. Es ist mMn so, dass wir natürlich als Allgemeinheit der Angler für die Maßlosen bluten müssen, jedoch hat das nichts mit den Bewirtschaftern zu tun, die es schleifen gelassen haben.
Das "Kroppzeug", dass sich einen Scheixx um Bestimmungen kümmert war schon immer am Wasser und wird wahrscheinlich immer da sein. Es ist mMn ebenfalls ein Mythos, dass es früher gesetzestreuer und/oder sauberer zuging - es hat sich nur Niemand drum gekümmert 
Oder aber man versteht das schleifen lassen so, dass Bewirtschafter diesen Trend hätten früher mitbekommen müssen und (in welcher Weise auch immer) handeln müssen.

#h


----------



## namycasch (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Petri.

Als letztes benötigen wir Angler Sanktionen. Wenn, möchte ich als Person selber bestimmen, zu welcher Tageszeit ich fischen gehe. Ein Angler der von morgens bis späten nachmittag arbeiten muss, vielleicht mit Frauchen noch Einkaufen geht dann noch Abendessen und dann darf er noch eineinhalb Sunden am See sitzen weil dann die Sonne untergeht. 

Hallo, gehts noch. 

Klare Bestimmungen beim Hegefischen sind ein absolutes Muss.

Dann gibt es auch keine Probleme.

Einen Verein, wo ich eine "Sondergenehmigung" für das Angeln auf Raubfisch benötige, ist so unnötig wie ein Kropf.

Austreten heißt die Divise.

Petri.


----------



## antonio (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

daci womit wir wieder beim punkt wären.
das "kroppzeug" würde eben nicht da sein wenn die kontrollen effektiv und die strafen hart wären.
und die bewirtschafter haben eben die kontrollen schleifen lassen.
sicher einzelne komplett unbelehrbare wird es immer geben, die vor nichts zurückschrecken, aber das sind die allerwenigsten.

antonio


----------



## Andal (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

@ daci7:

Wenn bekannt ist, dass in der 30er Zone regelmäßig die Blauen Jungs nach dem Rechten sehen, dann fahren alle brav ihre 30 km/h. Wenn die aber nur kommen, wenn es gescheppert hat, dann gilt für die meisten volles Rohr. 

So auch am Wasser. Wird regelmäßig und sauber kontrolliert, dann ist alles gut. Kommt dagegen nie ein Aufseher, dann wird doch gleich mal die eine Rute zu viel ausgeworfen, oder mal ein Fisch "zufällig" eingesackt.

Es fehlt ganz einfach am Anstand und an der guten Erziehung sowieso. Auf beiden Seiten!


----------



## daci7 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



Andal schrieb:


> @ daci7:
> 
> Wenn bekannt ist, dass in der 30er Zone regelmäßig die Blauen Jungs nach dem Rechten sehen, dann fahren alle brav ihre 30 km/h. Wenn die aber nur kommen, wenn es gescheppert hat, dann gilt für die meisten volles Rohr.
> 
> ...



Good point!
Klare Vorschriften, klare Sanktionen und klare Kontrollen und der feddich ist die Laube.
Das Problem wird man dadurch aber, so glaube ich, eher weiter verschieben - was man ändern müsste wäre die generelle Einstellung der Menschen. Aber was willste machen - schießen darfst nicht #c


----------



## antonio (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

wenns aber richtig weht tut, muß man nicht gleich schießen.
und ob man die einstellung derjenigen ändert ist auch rille, das verhalten wird sich aber ändern.
nur ein beispiel, guck mal wie lammfromm viele im ausland auto fahren, die hier die sau raus lassen.
woran wirds wohl liegen?

antonio#h


----------



## kati48268 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



Andal schrieb:


> Es fehlt ganz einfach am Anstand und an der guten Erziehung sowieso.


Das Grundproblem schlechthin.

Warum sollte etwas beim Angeln funktionieren, wenn es im restlichen Alltagsleben auch den Bach runter geht?!

Daran ändert auch keine Prüfung, keine Kontrolle, keine Sanktion, kein Aufruf im Vereinsrundschreiben,... auch nur das Kleinste etwas.


----------



## antonio (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

es funktioniert im alltag eben auch nicht, weil auch da die chance erwischt zu werden gering ist und viele sanktionen lächerlich.
und da wären wir wieder bei effektiven kontrollen und sanktionen, die weh tun.
und die würden etwas ändern.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Zu fragen ob Angler selber schuld sind, ist genauso lächerlich in meinen Augen, wie wenn man Farbigen den Vorwurf machen würde, sie wären schuld am Rassismus..

Bloss weil es einige Farbige gibt (wie bei allen anderen natürlich auch!), die kriminell sind..


----------



## Fr33 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Ausnahmsweise bin ich mal der Meinung von Thomas (nix gegen dich, aber in letzter Zeit bist du mir zu sarkastisch geworden )

Nur weil sich 5 von 25 Leuten daneben benehmen, wird gleich die Generalschelte ausgepackt! 

Das ist nicht in Ordnung.... hin und wieder mal ne Kontrolle am Wasser (was selten ist am Rhein) und alles sollte im Rahmen laufen. Aber das Problem greift doch schon viel früher..... wenn ich aussagen bekomme wie "da brauchste net hin zu gehen - das lohnt sich ja nicht, fängste nix... bekommste die Preise für die Angelkarten und Sprit nicht rein" |krach: ! Das ist ein Grund, warum Angeln in D eben nicht vergleichbar mit anderen Ländern ist. Und wenn einige Meinen Raubritterum am Gewässer zu veranstalten, gehts eben nur über Generalverbote für alle.

Der Stellenwert von Angeln wandelt sich langsam aber sicher durch die jüngere Generation und durch die Medien... aber Akzeptanz wie Fußball etc. werden wir in 10 Jahren noch nicht haben.... als Angler komme ich mir immer geduldet vor... mehr aber leider nicht! Und das lassen einen auch Fischer usw. spüren (wie im Bsp).


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



Fr33 schrieb:


> (nix gegen dich, aber in letzter Zeit bist du mir zu sarkastisch geworden )



Und das wundert Dich angesichts dessen, was abgeht angelpolitisch??

Da zeigt PETA wild alle möglichen Angeln und Angler an, in den Medien und der Öffentlichkeit finden Angler allenfalls als Sonderlinge statt - und die Verbände sind ein Haufen Dilettanten, speziell (aber leider nicht nur) der Bundesverband, die öffentlich nicht stattfinden mit Lobbyarbeit für Angler, sondern die immer wieder nur ihre Unfähigkeit dokumentieren...

Daher kommen Restriktionen, die sind schuld daran - der Fisch stinkt nämlich noch immer vom Kopf.............

Und Du wunderst Dich da über meinen Sarkasmus......


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Das ist alles eine recht verzwickte Angelegenheit, die brisanter wird, je größer der Beanglungsdruck ist.

Beispiel aus meinem Verein:

Der Vorstand kauft in signifikantem Umfang Plötzen und Rotfedern (die mittlerweile im Kilopreis teurer sind als K1-Karpfen) als Futterfisch für die Raubfische in den Weihern ein und besetzt diese.
Osteuropäische Vereinsmitglieder werden dabei beobachtet, wie sie gezielt auf diese Weißfische angeln, weil sie diese sehr gern essen. 
Der Vorstand weißt darauf hin, dass dies so nicht gedacht war.
Die Kollegen angeln weiter auf Plötzen/Rotfedern.
Der Vorstand setzt sich zusammen und berät, wie man der Sache Herr wird. In Abstimmung mit der zuständigen Behörde wird ein ganzjähriger Schutz für Plötze/Rotfeder in allen Vereinsgewässern, inklusive Fließgewässer, festgelegt.

Resultat: Ich fange regelmäßig 35+ Plötzen in der Regnitz und muss diese wieder zurücksetzen, weil ein paar Leute sich nicht an Absprachen gehalten haben. Also hat der Vorstand Fakten geschaffen.

Und ich sehe ähnliche Entwicklungen zum Thema Fangkorridor für Karpfen. Nachdem dieser in Bayern jetzt nicht mehr zulässig ist und Angler sich nicht an Absprachen halten, Karpfen über 60cm wieder zurückzusetzen, um sie auf "Kampfgröße" heranwachsen zu lassen, planen Vereine mehrjährige Komplettsperren für Gewässer.

Es ließe sich alles im gegenseitigen Einvernehmen klären, wenn einzelne Gruppen nicht immer wieder ausbüchsen würden. Dann schaffen Vereine halt Fakten.

PS: Bitte jetzt nicht mit Aussagen kommen, dass die Angler in Bayern ja laut Gesetz alle fangfähigen Fische entnehmen müssen. Wie das gelebt wird, wissen wir.


----------



## antonio (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

das problem ist doch auch regional sehr unterschiedlich.
und es geht nicht um generalschelte generalverbote etc.
man sieht doch auch in d, dort wo regelmäßig kontrolliert wird, gibt es bei weitem weniger probleme als anderswo.
und regeln haben wir doch ausreichend, mancherorts sogar übertrieben.
wenn nur mal angefangen würde, diese konsequent durchzusetzen, hätten wir viel weniger probleme.
ist aber wie gesagt ein gesamtgesellschaftliches problem und kein reines angelproblem.

antonio


----------



## antonio (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist alles eine recht verzwickte Angelegenheit, die brisanter wird, je größer der Beanglungsdruck ist.
> 
> Beispiel aus meinem Verein:
> 
> ...



warum denn komplettsperren, entsprechende fanglimits und gut ist.
da sind eben verkehrte fakten geschaffen worden.da läuft was schief im verein(vorstand).
dann könnte euer vorstand ja auch den aal als beispiel als futterfisch ansehen und diesen sperren.
sorry aber das totaler blödsinn seitens des vorstandes.
forellen sind auch sehr gute futterfische für raubfisch.
werden die bei euch auch gesetzt und gesperrt?

antonio


----------



## Andal (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Es ist eben viel einfacher, per order de mufti, einen gepflegten Roundhouse Kick zu setzen, statt sich den wirklichen Ursachen zu widmen. Wenn der Großzehennagel eingewachsen ist, wird das ganze Bein abgenommen. Da wächst nie wieder ein Nagel ein. Der Patient ist zwar verkrüppelt, aber man hat das Problem mit den Zehennägeln felsenfest im Griff.


----------



## Fr33 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Ich weiss worauf Andal hinaus will - wenn nur ein paar Hansel sich die Eimer vollhauen, warum a) keine Fangbeschränkungen oder eben als Konsequenz b) die Herrschaften aus dem Verein nehmen...

a) Fanglimits kann keiner so gut nachweisen oder nachvollziehen wie genrelle Verbote ( meine Vermutung). Es ist wohl weniger aufwand einfach generell den Fang von Rotaugen zu untersagen, als die Angler abzupassen und dann den Eimer durch zu zählen.....(ob das aber eine Entschuldigung ist?!)

b) Weniger Mitglieder --> weniger Kohle  Sehe ich bei uns ja auch.... also lässt man die Leute die nur kommen, wenns Forellen im See gibt und sich sonst weder bei Arbeitseinsätzen usw. sehen lassen eben still im verein und zahlen...


----------



## antonio (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich weiss worauf Andal hinaus will - wenn nur ein paar Hansel sich die Eimer vollhauen, warum a) keine Fangbeschränkungen oder eben als Konsequenz b) die Herrschaften aus dem Verein nehmen...
> 
> a) Fanglimits kann keiner so gut nachweisen oder nachvollziehen wie genrelle Verbote ( meine Vermutung). Es ist wohl weniger aufwand einfach generell den Fang von Rotaugen zu untersagen, als die Angler abzupassen und dann den Eimer durch zu zählen.....(ob das aber eine Entschuldigung ist?!)
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## dr.zeto (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Ich möchte eigentlich nur anmerken, dass auch ich schon "unangenehme" Erfahrungen machen durfte, wenn man sich nicht an die "Spielregeln" hält. 
Ich selbst angel am Main bei Marktheidenfeld (Unterfranken). Die Regeln hier sind... sagen wir mal moderat. Der Abschnitt wird unterbrochen von einem Teilstück welches einem Angelverein "gehört". Dort gelten wieder andere regeln, aber immer noch sehr moderat. Dieser Abschnitt liegt direkt unterhalb unseres Campingplatzes und ich konnte Jahre sehr bequem "einfach mal eben ein bißchen angeln gehen".
Eines Jahres zu Saisonbeginn bin ich in das örtliche Angelgeschäft und fragte nach einer entsprechenden Jahres-Gast-Karte. Man sagte mir es gäbe keine mehr. Also fragte ich nach einer Halbjahreskarte. Man klärte mich auf, es gäbe gar keine Karten mehr, weil der Angelverein keine Karten mehr ausgibt. Das sei die Folge davon, das andere Gäste "Schindluder" getrieben haben. Ums mal beim Namen zu nennen: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfischen, Angeln während der Schonzeiten, Mindestmaß und Fangbegrenzungen - was ist das ?!
Schön waren die Zeiten einfach mal an die Staustufe zu gehen und dort Aale, Karpfen oder auch dicke Barben zu angeln... Heute bin ich quasi dazu verdammt erstens mit dem Auto zum Angeln zu fahren und zweitens an "langweiligen" Abschnitten zu fischen.
Aber mal ehrlich. Wenn es mein Abschnitt gewesen wäre, hätte ich genauso gehandelt.
Ich denke schon, dass wir Angler für einen Teil unserer auferlegten "Straf-"Regeln selbst schuld sind. Einfach an die Regeln halten.
In Hessen muss der Setzkescher eben 3,50m lang sein und nicht 3,0m. Und dass der Main Wellen hat (Schiffe, Boote, etc.) ist so klar, wie dass morgen Freitag ist...


----------



## Andal (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



Andal schrieb:


> Womit wir wieder bei der gespaltenen Persönlichkeit des Deutschen Michels wären.
> 
> Einerseits ist er tief im Inneren immer noch den preussisch-wilhelminischen Traditonen von Recht, Ordnung und Obrigkeit verpflichtet. Alles hat geregelt und überwacht abzulaufen. Fehlt nur noch, dass er den Hydranten militärisch grüßt, denn der wurde ja vom Staat aufgestellt.
> 
> ...



Dem Wesen der Deutschen fehlt es eben an der grundsätzlichen Gelassenheit, wie sie meinetwegen den Skandinaviern zu Eigen ist.


----------



## Blauzahn (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Hi Leute . Ich stelle hier mal einzugegebener Maßen recht provokante These in den Raum.
> In letzer Zeit wird immer mehr über Verschärfungen im Angelrecht berichtet und auch die Restriktionen auf unseren Angelkarten nehmen oft zu. Aber sein wir doch mal ehrlich .
> Wer hat sich nicht schon mal gefragt ob die eine oder andere Bestimmung nicht auch zum teil von uns selber verursacht wird.
> Ich will ein Beispiel hier nennen. Bei einem Hegefischen vor einigen Wochen gelang es einem Angler einen 76er Zander mit einer 6MStippe sicher ins Boot zu holen. Dazu muss man wissen das hier im Bereich Plaue/Havel das Raubfischangeln nur mit einer Sondergenehmigung erlaubt ist, die man nicht so ohne weiteres bekommt , wenn man nicht eine besonders geschmeidige Zunge hat, um den Fischern den Ar... zu lecken.  Und was macht unser Glückspils?
> ...



Servus Riesenangler,

deinen Beitrag nenne ich "Jammern auf höchstem Niveau" 
denn wenn man sich die Gewässervielfalt um BRB herum anschaut, kann man zu keinem anderen Schluß kommen.
Ich war als Stift in den 80ern oft bei Euch in den Sommerferien und habe dort Sternstunden erlebt - und auch damals schon waren die Seen sowie die Havel mit ihren Kanälen in Fischerhänden.
Zumal ihr ja auch noch etliche andere Möglichkeiten habt - so z.B. die Mötzower Erdelöcher - damals wohl in Kirchenhand, oder die Gewässer um Briest ...
In einem gebe ich dir aber Recht.
Der Trophäenangler der lauthals hinausposaunt was er für ein toller Angler ist und mit seinen Fängen prahlt, ist für sensible Bereich und Vertragsverhältnisse nicht förderlich.

Gruß
René


----------



## kati48268 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



antonio schrieb:


> es funktioniert im alltag eben auch nicht, weil auch da die chance erwischt zu werden gering ist und viele sanktionen lächerlich.


Nein, das ist eben nicht die Ursache.

Es müsste egal sein, ob das Risiko erwischt zu werden, wenn man einen Stein in die Glasscheibe der Bushalte feuert, hoch oder niedrig ist.
Es müsste egal sein, ob das 20€ oder 20Jahre an Strafe einbringt.
Es darf demjenigen schlichtweg moralisch nicht am Arsxx vorbei gehen, ob er einen Stein warum auch immer da reinfeuern möchte.

Der Zug ist abgefahren, dass ist mir klar.

Wenn man aber irgendwo bei Alter 0 bis irgendwo um 8, 10, 12 _ganz neu ansetzen würde _(staatl. heisst das: das total kaputte Bildungssystem komplett umbauen) steht da irgendwann vielleicht eine neue, bessere Eisenbahn.

Dieser Zug wird nie kommen, auch das ist mir klar.


----------



## dr.zeto (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist eben nicht die Ursache.
> 
> Es müsste egal sein, ob das Risiko erwischt zu werden, wenn man einen Stein in die Glasscheibe der Bushalte feuert, hoch oder niedrig ist.
> Es müsste egal sein, ob das 20€ oder 20Jahre an Strafe einbringt.
> ...



Das klingt ein bißchen theatralisch, aber es trifft in etwa auch meinen Gedankengang.
Die Moral vieler die die Angel in das Wasser halten dürfen ist einfach nicht vorhanden. Da ist so ein Anflug "LMAA"-Mentalität oder "Nach mit die Sinthflut..." bei den manchen Leuten.
Und genau die paar Angler auf Ego-Trip sind es, die eine regelrechte "Gafahr" für andere Angelr darstellen.
Sei es wenn es um die verweigerte Kartenausgabe von Gastkarten geht, oder um noch strengere Auflagen.
Mit Blick auf viele unserer europäischen Nachbarn muß aber auch gesagt werden, dass unsere Angelregeln sich von denen anderer Länder massiv unterscheiden. Zum Teil zu unserem anglerischen Nachteil, zum Teil zum Schutz des Bestands...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Zu fragen ob Angler selber schuld sind, ist genauso lächerlich in meinen Augen, wie wenn man Farbigen den Vorwurf machen würde, sie wären schuld am Rassismus..

Bloss weil es einige Farbige gibt (wie bei allen anderen natürlich auch!), die kriminell sind..

Da zeigt PETA wild alle möglichen Angeln und Angler an, in den Medien und der Öffentlichkeit finden Angler allenfalls als Sonderlinge statt - und die Verbände sind ein Haufen Dilettanten, speziell (aber leider nicht nur) der Bundesverband, die öffentlich nicht stattfinden mit Lobbyarbeit für Angler, sondern die immer wieder nur ihre Unfähigkeit dokumentieren...

Daher kommen Restriktionen, die sind schuld daran - der Fisch stinkt nämlich noch immer vom Kopf.............

Und da wundert sich mancher über meinen Sarkasmus......


----------



## WK1956 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn man aber irgendwo bei Alter 0 bis irgendwo um 8, 10, 12 _ganz neu ansetzen würde _(staatl. heisst das: das total kaputte Bildungssystem komplett umbauen) steht da irgendwann vielleicht eine neue, bessere Eisenbahn.


 
am Bildungssystem liegt das sicher nicht allein, eher an dieser ganzen antiautoritären Erziehung. Wenn ich sehe wie sich kleine Kinder in Geschäften oder anderen öffentlichen Einrichtungen (Lokalen, Verkehrsmittel usw.) benehmen ohne das die Erziehungsberechtigten in irgendeiner Form einschreiten, wundert mich eh nix mehr.

Aber wie du schon sagtest, der Zug ist abgefahren.


----------



## Andal (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



WK1956 schrieb:


> am Bildungssystem liegt das sicher nicht allein, eher an dieser ganzen antiautoritären Erziehung. Wenn ich sehe wie sich kleine Kinder in Geschäften oder anderen öffentlichen Einrichtungen (Lokalen, Verkehrsmittel usw.) benehmen ohne das die Erziehungsberechtigten in irgendeiner Form einschreiten, wundert mich eh nix mehr.
> 
> Aber wie du schon sagtest, der Zug ist abgefahren.



Was erwartest du, wenn Leute Kinder erziehen sollen, die bereits selber keine Erziehung mehr genossen haben?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



WK1956 schrieb:


> am Bildungssystem liegt das sicher nicht allein, eher an dieser ganzen antiautoritären Erziehung. Wenn ich sehe wie sich kleine Kinder in Geschäften oder anderen öffentlichen Einrichtungen (Lokalen, Verkehrsmittel usw.) benehmen ohne das die Erziehungsberechtigten in irgendeiner Form einschreiten, wundert mich eh nix mehr.
> 
> Aber wie du schon sagtest, der Zug ist abgefahren.


 
Ich bin in der DDR aufgewachsen und da ging es alles andere als antiautoritär zu, trotzdem gab eine eine gar nicht so kleine Gruppe Kinder, die Frösche gefangen und aufgeblasen haben, mit Wissen der Eltern.

Eine Proll-Fraktion gab es schon immer. Problematisch wird es ab einem gewissen Prozentsatz und in Ballungsgebieten. Vor allem dann, wenn genügend Gutbetuchte unterwegs sind. Die zahlen dann gern den dreifachen Jahresbetrag und wandeln den Verein im Gegenzug zum exklusiven Club. Und schon ist er für den unbescholtenen Arbeiter, der da nicht mithalten kann, verloren.


----------



## antonio (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist eben nicht die Ursache.
> 
> Es müsste egal sein, ob das Risiko erwischt zu werden, wenn man einen Stein in die Glasscheibe der Bushalte feuert, hoch oder niedrig ist.
> Es müsste egal sein, ob das 20€ oder 20Jahre an Strafe einbringt.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



Andal schrieb:


> Was erwartest du, wenn Leute Kinder erziehen sollen, die bereits selber keine Erziehung mehr genossen haben?


 
Die Leute sind meiner Meinung nach in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten weder schlechter noch besser geworden. Deutschland ist Einwanderungsland und wir erleben andere Kultureinflüsse, positiv wie negativ.

Und das Problem mag natürlich sein, dass sich die gesellschaftlichen Strukturen in bestimmten Gegenden verschieben. Wir haben viele Leute mit ausländischen Wurzeln im Verein, ohne jedes größere Probleme. Diese Leute sind es gewohnt, Fische in größerem Ausmaß zu konsumieren und der Verein hat halt darauf reagiert, das war's aber auch schon. Und wer sich nicht im gesetzten Rahmen verhält, fliegt raus.

Wenn ich mir hingegen das "Angelpersonal" in bestimmten Gegenden anschaue, wo halt die meisten Leute mit Grips längst das Weite gesucht haben, sieht es anders aus. Und das fängt in diesen Fällen beim Vorstand an.


----------



## antonio (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich bin in der DDR aufgewachsen und da ging es alles andere als antiautoritär zu, trotzdem gab eine eine gar nicht so kleine Gruppe Kinder, die Frösche gefangen und aufgeblasen haben, mit Wissen der Eltern.
> 
> ja und?, das ist alles im wesentlichen im rahmen geblieben, und ob es die meisten eltern wußten bezweifle ich auch mal.
> damals gabs auch keinen satz warme ohren weil man etwas getan hat, sondern weil man sich erwischen lassen hat.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Norman B. (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Es hängt schon sehr viel mit der Erziehung zusammen.
Wenn ich sehe wie fremde Kinder mit mir umgehen wenn ich meine Tochter aus dem Kindergarten abhole dann graut es mir (Nein, ich wohne nicht in einem Problembezirk). So etwas hätte ich mir früher nicht gewagt, auch meine Kinder würden sich das nicht wagen, aber bei manchen reicht anscheinend der Fernseher als 'Erziehungsmedium' aus.
Und leider sind das keine Einzelfälle die sich schon im Kleinkindalter nicht benehmen können. Die Außnahmen sind eher diejenigen die sich zu benehmen wissen. 
Dummerweise bemerken die Eltern dieser Kinder aber auch nicht was sie da heranziehen.


----------



## bubbka (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Es ist doch wie bei der Diskussion um eine Verschärfung des Jugendstrafrechts. Anstatt zu Verschärfen, sollte das volle Strafmaß konsequent und unmittelbar ausgeschöpft werden. Auf das Angeln übertragen: Weniger Reglementierung, sondern koordinierte und gezielte Kontrollen und bei gravierenden Verstößen, Sanktion. Selbstverständlich nicht bei jeder Lappalie, bspw. einem vergessenen Kescher. Ein gewisser Ermessensspielraum sollte im Sinne der Verhältnismäßigkeit auf jeden Fall gewahrt bleiben. Zero tolerance jedoch z.B bei Schwarzangelei in all seinen Facetten, das heißt auch bei Überschreitung der zulässigen Rutenanzahl etc. Das soll auch nicht heißen, dass es mehr Kontrollen geben muss, sondern das es überhaupt welche geben kann! Und dessen sollte man sich dann auch bewusst sein.
Aber wie bereits oben sinngemäß erwähnt, ohne Koordination von oben wird das nichts. An meinem Hausgewässer, der Lippe, interessiert es den Verein beispielsweise nicht die Bohne, was am Gewässer passiert (mit teilweise unglaublichen Ausmaßen wird im Naturschutzgebiet gerodet, schwarz geangelt, Müllberge hinterlassen etc). Hier sollte der Verband auffordern zu kontrollieren und dies auch überprüfen und ggf. einschreiten. 
Mit mangelnder Erziehung hat dies vermutlich nichts zu tun, das ist reine Polemik und wird seit Generationen von der jüngeren Generation behauptet. 
Es ist wie überall: je mehr Menschen etwas ausüben, desto mehr schwarze Schafe befinden sich darunter und desto stärker wird der Ruf nach kleinlichen  Reglementierungen. 
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: der Angler ist nicht selbst Schuld.


----------



## Andal (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Es ist ja alleine das schon ein Grund sich mehr als zu wundern, dass heute Kinder mit einem durchschnittlichen, noch nicht einmal guten Benehmen mehr auffallen, als die üblichen, von Michael Mittermeier so treffend "Arxxxlochkinder" titulierten Kackpratzen!


----------



## Norman B. (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



Andal schrieb:


> Es ist ja alleine das schon ein Grund sich mehr als zu wundern, dass heute Kinder mit einem durchschnittlichen, noch nicht einmal guten Benehmen mehr auffallen, als die üblichen, von Michael Mittermeier so treffend "Arxxxlochkinder" titulierten Kackpratzen!


So ist es!

Klingt ein wenig eingebildet und nach eigenem Schulterklopfen aber 'leider' ist es so dass meine Frau und ich immer wieder von anderen Eltern und auch KITA-Angestellten zu hören bekommen wie gut erzogen unsere Kinder sind. Klar sind wir stolz darauf dass wir da anscheinend etwas richtig machen, aber eigentlich ist es sehr beschämend dass sich das gute Benehmen unserer Kinder so stark von den anderen Kindern abhebt dass wir sogar noch darauf angesprochen werden. 
Ich kann da andere Eltern wirklich nicht verstehen, dass sie bei der Erziehung immer versuchen den vermeintlich einfacheren Weg zu gehen.


----------



## Andal (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Ja mei... fürs Kindermachen braucht es kein Hirn, nur etwas Triebigkeit. Aufzucht und Hege erfordern dagegen ein gewisses Maß an celebraler Leistung.


----------



## nachtangler (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Ich finde es mitunter sehr kurios, dass ich seit nun mehr 10 Jahren am Rhein fische und das mitunter an hochfrequentierten Stellen, die bequem mit Auto und dergleichen zu erreichen sind, noch nicht ein einziges Mal kontrolliert wurde.
Dagegen schon diverse Male Leute von Buhnen hab flitzen sehen, wenn man sich denen auch nur auf 100 Meter genähert hat.
Allerdings muss man an dieser Stelle auch sagen, dass es mitunter gefährlich für einzelne Fischereiaufseher werden kann. Wenn ich mir so anschaue, was für ein Volk sich teilweise rumtreibt, da würde ich auch nicht freiwillig die Papiere kontrollieren wollen! An dieser Stelle schiebe ich mal hinterher, dass ich hiermit sehr wohl auch Deutsche meine, bevor mich nachher wieder das Damoklesschwert ereilt.

Problematisch finde ich dagegen, dass manche sich den Eimer voll machen, ihren Dreck hinterlassen, Fische nicht korrekt getötet werden, halbtot wieder zurückgeworfen werden, Ufer im großen Maße beschädigt werden und noch ganz anderer Schindluder getrieben wird.

Allerdings muss man dazu sagen, dass es natürlich gut ist über solche Dinge zu diskutieren, letztendlich muss man aber was unternehmen und da ist doch jeder Einzelne gefragt! Vom Reden allein, wird diese Situation auch nicht besser.


----------



## kati48268 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



Andal schrieb:


> Was erwartest du, wenn Leute Kinder erziehen sollen, die bereits selber keine Erziehung mehr genossen haben?


Völlig richtig.



WK1956 schrieb:


> am Bildungssystem liegt das sicher nicht allein,


Das wäre aber der Part, wo die Gemeinschaft (=Staat) ansetzen kann.

Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch "irgendwann besser".
Es würde mind. eine Generation dauern.

Heute schlägt sich die soziale Arbeit z.B. mit dem Phänomen des _"Erstaufstehers"_ rum (nennt sich tatsächlich so).
Heißt, du sollst als Sozi den 16/18/20/...jährigen an die Arbeit, Ausbildung, sonst was mit Struktur kriegen, während der Rest der Familie im Bett liegen bleibt; und das war dort Jahre & Jahrzehnte so.

_Satan, was gehen wir hier OT |rolleyes_


----------



## Riesenangler (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Leute bevor hier die Diskusion aus dem Ruder läuft, lasst mich zwei Sachen erklären.
 1. Andal: Ich freue mich für den Sportsfreund das er einen schönen Zander gefangen hat. Aber der Hegeauftrag lautete ; BLEI, PLÖTZE, Güster . Und nicht noch Zander , Hecht und Co. Also warum muss man dann mit dem Fisch auch noch rumprotzen ? Zumal ich weiss das der Fischer nach den Angeln den fang abholt und selber vermarktet ( die friedfische) . Ich kenn unsere Fischer einigermaßen und ich kann mir vorstellen das sie wegen solcher Sachen darüber brüten , wie man der lästigen konkurenz der Angler eins auswischen kann. 
2. Daci. Nein im Jacobsgraben ist das Raubfischangeln nicht verboten. Aber warum muss man mit aller Gewalt in die Presse damit? Wenn man schon in eine Zeitung damit will , dann sollte es schon eine Fachzeitschrift sein , wo es auch andere Leute lesen , die es entsprechend werten können. Ich habe bestimmt in den letzten Zwei Wochen zehn bis zwölf Nichtanglern erklärt das das eben ausnamen und nicht die regel ist und man keine falschen Schlüsse über den Bestand und so weiter ziehen sollte. Zumal jetzt fast alle denken , die nicht Angeln, das wir alle so sind und alles Totprügeln was und in die Hände fällt. 
Hier schrieb jemand , das sei Jammern auf hohem Niveau. Es ist nicht mehr so lasch wie zu Ostzeiten , auch hier haben sich die Vorschriften zum teil ganz gewaltig geändert und sind auch um einiges Schärfer geworden. 
 Bei uns auf dem See , wurde vor etwa zwei Jahren einer Hoch genommen , der Schleppte .Hier auf dem See herscht absolutes Raubfischverbot ausser für die berümten Ausnamen und schleppen ist hier Perse verboten. Mitten im Dezember für mehrere Stunden am Tag, über mehere Wochen. Er dachte wohl, das das niemanden auffällt. Klar als einzigtes Boot weit und breit ,mitten auf einem gut einsehbaren See. Der Typ hat mit seinen Fängen geprotzt und angegeben in der Kneipe wie eine offene Brause. Und ausserdem seine Fänge an die Kneipen verscheuert. An der Stelle wo er sein Boot immer eingelassen hat , hat er auch gleich seine Fische versorgt und die Innereien liegen gelassen . Das das selbst dem dümmsten Aufseher auffallen muss, ist ihm nicht in den Sinn gekommen.
Folge war das jetzt auch die winstigste Chanse darauf , das der See eine Raubfischstrecke für alle wird zunicht gemacht wurde. Wegen eines Idioten. Das meinte ich mit zum Teil selber Schuld. Und auch noch was zur der Erziehung. Meine beobachtung ist das gerade die älteren Angler , die es besser wissen müssten eben die sind die solche Schei..e bauen. Die Jüngeren sind in der Regel hier Cleverer. Zumindest bei uns.


----------



## Andal (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

@ Riesenangler:

Warum ist der Mensch eitel, warum sind manche habgierig?


----------



## Riesenangler (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Frag mich mal. Ich weiss es nicht.


----------



## Andal (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Frag mich mal. Ich weiss es nicht.



Hab ich doch... weil ich es auch nicht weiß!


----------



## Riesenangler (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Ich hätte auch nicht gedacht das ich hier so eine lebhafte Diskusion lostrete. Ich hoffe nur das einige meinen Gedankengang verstehen und Nachvollziehen können.


----------



## Riesenangler (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Ja bitte. Kommt wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.


----------



## Carp-MV (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Und ich fange gleich damit an da ich ja nichts relevantes bisher zum Thema geschrieben habe.....

Ich finde nicht das die Angler selber schuld sind, zumindest nicht komplett. Beschränkungen sind oft aus eigenen Vorteil, Neid, Missgunst gemacht und andere wenige sicherlich auch wegen dem bösen Verhalten einiger Angler das mag sein. Aber ihr kennt ja meine Meinung aus anderen ähnlichen Diskussionen dazu! Wer frei von Fehlern ist, werfe den ersten Stein.....


----------



## Riesenangler (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Aua . Mir ist er grade auf den Fuß gefallen. Ne im ernst . Ich habe ja auch nicht behauptet das alle Beschränkungen durch Angler verursacht werden. Aber so einige sind es doch bestimmt?
Ach danke das du den Link geändert hast, sonnst würdet ihr euch noch seitenlang virtuell auf die Fresse kloppen.#6


----------



## Carp-MV (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



> Aua . Mir ist er grade auf den Fuß gefallen. Ne im ernst . Ich habe ja  auch nicht behauptet das alle Beschränkungen durch Angler verursacht  werden. Aber so einige sind es doch bestimmt?
> Ach danke das du den Link geändert hast, sonnst würdet ihr euch noch seitenlang virtuell auf die Fresse kloppen.#6


Kein Problem ich bin der letzte der dir dein Thema versauen will... ;-)
Ja klar werden einige Beschränkungen auch die Schuld einiger Angler sein aber oft werden diese Beschränkungen von Anglern gemacht die selbst nicht alles richtig machen aber eben gerne mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen. Am Ende geht also doch fast immer nur um Neid, Missgunst, Vorteil verschaffen und und und....


----------



## Andal (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Man kann jetzt natürlich atemberaubende Einzelfälle zitieren, bis der sprichwörtliche Dreck hergeht, aber den wahren Grund für diese offensichtliche Endlosspirale von Verboten und Verstößen werden wir sicher nicht zu Ende bringen.

Ob die Angler nun selbst dran Schuld haben, ist sehr fraglich. Unstrittig ist aber, dass sie auch nicht vollkommen unschuldig sind. Von alleine kommt selten etwas. Oder frei nach Karl Valentin: "Der Mensch ist gut, bloß d' Leut sind schlecht!"

Vielleicht hilft es uns ja, wenn sich jeder dran erinnert, dass er als Mensch zwar einzigartig, aber halt nicht alleine auf der Welt ist und gelegentlich die vornehme Zurückhaltung recht viel Ungemach ersparen kann.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Am Ende geht also doch fast immer nur um Neid, Missgunst, Vorteil verschaffen und und und....


 
Das ist zu sehr vereinfacht. Vergleiche dazu nur mal MeckPomm und Bayern. Bei euch oben: Wasser ohne Ende und keine Leute. Bei uns unten genau umgekehrt.

Wenn wir hier nicht mit einigen Instrumenten regulieren, sind die Gewässer schnell überfischt bzw. die besetzten Karpfen im Juli rausgefangen und alle jammern rum, dass sie nix fangen.

Dazu kommen dann ab und zu Überreaktionen von Vorständen, die aber meist auch nicht wirklich grundlos sind (mehrfach Müll nach Nachtangeln => Resultat: Nachtangeln nur noch nach Anmeldung beim Vorstand)

Wenn Angelkollegen mit einem Wassereimer voller Döbel über 50cm an mir vorbeimarschiert kommen bin ich der erste, der den Vorstand anruft und fragt, wie wir das einschränken, obwohl ich pro Jahr bestenfalls 2 Döbel entnehme, also nix Neide etc. Sowas geht nicht. Damit machen wir unsere Bestände kaputt. Die Leute sind aber größtenteils nicht einsichtig, also wird reguliert.


----------



## Carp-MV (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



> Das ist zu sehr vereinfacht. Vergleiche dazu nur mal MeckPomm und  Bayern. Bei euch oben: *Wasser ohne Ende und keine Leute. Bei uns unten  genau umgekehrt.*
> 
> Wenn wir hier nicht mit einigen Instrumenten regulieren, sind die Gewässer schnell überfischt bzw. die besetzten Karpfen im Juli rausgefangen und alle jammern rum, dass sie nix fangen.


Nicht vernünftig zu Ende gedacht! Bei uns sind die Kosten aber auch für jeden bezahlbar was Vereine, Karten betrifft und bei euch grenzt das oft schon an Luxus wenn ich hier so lese was Vereine und Gewässerkarten dort kosten. Da werden Leute mit wenig Geld fast schon Ausgegrenzt (was eigentlich traurig ist) also gleicht sich das wieder aus....


----------



## Andal (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und Bayern haben ja nun sehr wenige Gemeinsamkeiten. Weder vom Landschaftsbild und schon gar nicht aus geschichtlicher, politikgeschichtlicher und struktureller Sicht betrachtet. Und was hat das vor allem mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Moin,

manche Angler sind definitiv selbst schuld.

Bspw. wurde ein See massiv mit Weißfisch besetzt, um den Bestand zu vergrößern und auch wohl für die Raubfisch-Nahrungsgrundlage.

Das die Rotaugen gut gebissen haben, machten sich einige Angler, die Weißfisch von Hause aus schätzen, zu Nutzen.

Und jetzt frage ich Euch, wie denn ein kleinerer Angelverein reagieren soll, wenn von *einem einzigen Angler 300 !!! Rotaugen* in die Fangliste eingetragen werden.

Hier spielt wohl *nicht Neid* eine Rolle, sondern *maßlose Gier*, die zu Verboten/Einschränkungen führen wird.

Meine Güte, hunderte von Rotaugen - der hat bestimmt schon dicke rot - Augen 

R.S.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Nicht vernünftig zu Ende gedacht! Bei uns sind die Kosten aber auch für jeden bezahlbar was Vereine, Karten betrifft und bei euch grenzt das oft schon an Luxus wenn ich hier so lese was Vereine und Gewässerkarten dort kosten. Da werden Leute mit wenig Geld fast schon Ausgegrenzt (was eigentlich traurig ist) also gleicht sich das wieder aus....



Hä?

In MVP gibt es riesige Wasserflächen, vergleichsweise wenig Angler und Karten zu absolut bezahlbaren Preisen.
In Bayern gibt es sehr viel weniger Wasserfläche auf sehr viel mehr Angler, Angeln ist deshalb entsprechend teurer und es gibt demzufolge mehr Regularien.
Was ist da nicht vernünftig zu Ende gedacht und was gleicht sich da bitte wie wieder aus?|kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was ist da nicht vernünftig zu Ende gedacht *und was gleicht sich da bitte wie wieder aus*?|kopfkrat




Das Einkommen!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das Einkommen!



Inwiefern?

Wer wenig Geld hat, kann sich das Angeln in Meck-Pomm leisten, in Bayern aber nicht, der wird dann dort traurigerweise ausgegrenzt und insofern würde sich das zu Meck-Pomm wieder ausgleichen, meint der Carp-Spezi hier. Ja was denn nun?


----------



## Andal (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Und was hat das vor allem mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## Carp-MV (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



> Inwiefern?
> 
> Wer wenig Geld hat, kann sich das Angeln in Meck-Pomm leisten, in Bayern  aber nicht, der wird dann dort traurigerweise ausgegrenzt und insofern  würde sich das zu Meck-Pomm wieder ausgleichen, meint der Carp-Spezi  hier. Ja was denn nun?


Wenn du ein bisschen nachdenkst dann wirst du schon ganz schnell von allein darauf kommen was ich damit meine. Tja wenn nicht, dann hast du was als Beschäftigung für die nächste Zeit!
Und ganz nebenbei muss ich Andal zustimmen das dies überhaupt nicht zum Thema gehört und genau deswegen gehe ich nicht weiter darauf ein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wer wenig Geld hat, kann sich das Angeln in Meck-Pomm leisten, in Bayern aber nicht, was hat das mit dem Einkommen zu tun?




Wer mehr hat, kann mehr bezahlen.
War nur ein ironischer Seitenhieb auf die stark differierenden Einkommen......:m


weitermachen|wavey:


----------



## Andal (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Wenn du ein bisschen nachdenkst dann wirst du schon ganz schnell von allein darauf kommen was ich damit meine. Tja wenn nicht, dann hast du was als Beschäftigung für die nächste Zeit!
> Und ganz nebenbei muss ich Andal zustimmen *das dies überhaupt nicht zum Thema gehört und genau deswegen gehe ich nicht weiter darauf ein*.



Aber du musstest es unbedingt ins Spiel bringen. Das verstehe auch wer will!


----------



## Sir Pommes (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

hier geht's ja rund, meine Fresse

um aber zum eigentlichen Thema was zu sagen: ich finde auch, dass "wir" Angler zum Teil selber Schuld sind an allerlei Verboten. Allen voran dem Nachangelverbot in verschiedenen Regionen unserer Republik oder an verschiedenen Gewässern bei mir in der Gegend. 

*Elektronische Bißanzeiger*

Wenn in direkter Nähe eines Wohngebietes wahlweise auch gegenüber eines Campingplatzes die ganze Nacht hindurch die elektronischen Bißanzeiger mehrere Angler in voller Lautstärke laufen, dann ist es mir nur zu verständlich, dass betroffene Anwohner/Camper irgendwann die Nase voll vom Geräuschpegel haben. Warum schaltet der Großteil der Angler nicht das Gehirn ein und reagiert auf die ganz offensichtliche Ruhestörung indem er auf Funkbißanzeiger zurückgreift oder zumindest die Lautstärke der Bißanzeiger so weit runterregelt, dass nicht der ganze See jeden Schnurschwimmer und Fehlbiß mitbekommt? 

*Lagerfeuer*. 

Man mag es nicht für möglich halten, aber es gibt so dermaßen hohle Kunden unter uns, dass man ein neues Wort erfinden müsste um deren Geisteszustand zu beschreiben. Inmitten der höchsten Warnstufe für Waldbrandgefahr werden nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit am Waldrand Feuer entzündet obwohl entsprechende Schilder darauf hinweisen, dass ganz GRUNDSÄTZLICH (also unabhängig einer evtl. erhöhten Waldbrandgefahr) keine Lagerfeuer am Wasser zu entzünden sind. Klar, da wird schon nichts passieren. Und von der vom Funkenflug ausgehenden Gefahr hat man bei dieser Klientel nur im Zusammenhang mit der Tatsache gehört, dass dieser ganz häßliche Löcher in Zeltwände brennt. Darum "pyromanisiert" man auch stets in gebührendem Abstand zur eigenen Lagerstätte vor sich hin. Der Wald ist nämlich feuerfest. Oder so ....

*Parken am Gewässer*

Extra ausgeschilderte Parkplätze für Angler werden nicht genutzt, weil man Angst um das eigene Fahrzeug hat oder man nicht bereit ist sein Angelgerät ein paar Meter weit zu schleppen. Also wird ungeachtet der örtlichen Gegebenheit direkt am Angelplatz geparkt, Grünflächen werden "planiert",  und wenn gar nichts mehr hilft, wird sich mit der Machete ein "Parkplatz" ins Geäst gehauen. Sieht S.cheiße aus, ist mit der "wir lieben die Natur" Ausrede vieler  Angler nicht in Einklang zu bringen, aber man hat wenigstens des  deutschen liebsten Spielzeug immer in direkter Nähe.

*Zeltböden*

Sind bei uns verboten. Interessiert aber kaum einen. Man will sich als Naturliebhaber ja mit vielem aber bloss nicht mit ekligem Ungeziefer arrangieren. Also wird jede Nacht stur der Zeltboden in den Unterschlupf gezerrt (bzw. gar nicht mehr entfernt, wenn er denn mal drinnen liegt). Mit dem Ergebnis, dass es gerade im Hochsommer an viel beangelten Stellen aussieht als wären die Mongolen durchgezogen. Alles kahl, kaputt, platt. 


*Grillrückstände*

Ja, auch Einweggrills verrotten, wenn man sie nach der nächtlichen Sause einfach liegen oder wahlweise im hohen Gras "verschwinden" läßt. Vielleicht versteht der Eine oder Andere unter "verroten" auch eher "nimmt der Nächste bestimmt mit". Ist alles in allem trotzdem Kacke und muss eigentlich nicht sein. Von Wurst/Steack/Senfverpackungen nicht zu reden. Was will man das Zeug auch wieder mit nach Hause nehmen. Ist es doch ohnehin jetzt leer. 



*usw usf

*da muss man sich über geplante (teils auch bereits durchgewunkene) Nachtangelverbote nicht mehr wundern. 

Und auch wenn es natürlich andere Wege gäbe, sich der "Störenfriede" zu entledigen... aber nächtliche Kontrollen sind eine nicht wenig risikobehaftete Geschichte, die (zumal im Ehrenamt) kaum einer bereit ist einzugehen.

Lange Rede, kurzer (Unn)Sinn: würden sich viele von uns nicht nur auf die Tarnfarben ihrer Kleidung, Zelte und und übrigen Gerätschaft verlassen, der geneigte Spaziergänger würde sie tatsächlich nicht bemerken und einige Verbotsanträge blieben ungestellt

Guten Abend  (und fröhliches Köppe einschlagen weiterhin  )


----------



## Carp-MV (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



> Das ist ja wie im besten, arschkalten Januar hier!
> Da soll dann der Admin mal wieder sagen, hoffentlich ist bald Sommer,  dann sind wieder alle etwas weniger gereizt wegen Angelentzug. #h



Das liegt zum Teil aber auch an solche brisanten Themen wie diese hier. Sieht man ja auch wenn es Sinn von FS Prüfung oder C&R geht. Da ist eine vernünftige Diskussion meist unmöglich. Eigentlich schade da ich gerade diesen Themen eigentlich toll und spannend finde und sie natürlich deshalb auch gerne lese. Da bin ich nicht der einzige wie man ja siehst aber es lockt eben auch Leute die gerne ein bisschen stänkern. Damit kann ich leben aber schön für den Erhalt eines guten Themas ist das natürlich nicht. ;-)


----------



## LOCHI (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Jeder einzelne Post hier beweist doch das die Angler selbst schuld sind! #q


----------



## Blauzahn (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das ist ja wie im besten, arschkalten Januar hier!
> Da soll dann der Admin mal wieder sagen, hoffentlich ist bald Sommer, dann sind wieder alle etwas weniger gereizt wegen Angelentzug. #h



Manchmal entsteht der Eindruck, es gäbe mehr virtuelle Angler als Mücken...
letzteren bin ich gerade - im Wasser stehend - Herr geworden und habe nebenbei noch ein paar Trockenfliegeneinschläge verzeichnen können.
Das aber ganz in Echt und nicht virtuell...
Schee wars
und nu...
Weitermachen beim Analysieren |supergri|uhoh:#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Das verzerrte Denken so manchen Users ist schon bemerkenswert.

Was zu Teufel ist negativ daran, sich mit einem legal gefangenen Fisch in der Zeitung ablichten zu lassen??

Nix. Klar, das muss nicht jeder haben, aber es wird ja auch keiner gezwungen.

Aber alleine die Tatsache, dass einige schon darin eine negative Handlung sehen, dass ernsthaft angeführt wird, man solle alles möglichst still unter dem Teppich halten, erfüllt die Thematik "Angeln" mit einem illegal angehauchten Touch. 

Schei$$e Nein ! Genau diese Mentalität macht es denen immer einfacher, die Verbote fordern und fördern. Und wer ist das ?


Genau, die Angler.

Zumindest ein Teil davon. Nur welcher ?

Ich habe hier oft genug diverse Kommentare über Barschfänge mit kleinen Kunstködern während der Zanderschonzeit gelesen. "Wie kann man nur... da muss ein generelles Kunstköderverbot her".

Meine These:

Blind geschätzte 10 % Ar$chlochangler vermiesen mit ihrer Verbotsgeilheit, ausgelöst durch ebenfalls blind geschätzte 5% Ar$chlochangler, die sich an keinerlei Regeln und Werte halten, den übrigen 85% der Angler Ihr geliebtes Hobby. 

Wer ist jetzt Schuld?

Die 10% geltungsgeiler Blockwarte, die jede Gelegenheit nutzen "Ordnung und Sauberkeit" zu manifestieren?

Die 5% maß- und hirnloser "ichmachwasichwill-Junkies"

Oder die 85%, die der ersten Partei das Ruder überlassen und sich darauf beschränken der zweiten die Schuld zu geben ?

Sucht Euch was aus.


----------



## Andal (9. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das verzerrte Denken so manchen Users ist schon bemerkenswert.
> 
> Was zu Teufel ist negativ daran, sich mit einem legal gefangenen Fisch in der Zeitung ablichten zu lassen??
> 
> Nix. Klar, das muss nicht jeder haben, aber es wird ja auch keiner gezwungen.



Diesen Punkt hast du jetzt a weng falsch verstanden. Der Angler mit seinem Fang, abgelichtet in der Zeitung hat überhaupt nichts verwerfliches. 

Aber wenn man schon weiß, dass der Fischermeister jedem Angler jeden Fisch neidet, dann muss man das nicht auch noch anheizen, es sei denn man möchte ihn ganz bewußt zu neuen, noch dümmlicheren Verboten anstacheln. So war das gemeint!

Zum Rest gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht. Zwei Blödmannsgehilfen reichen an einem Gewässer absolut aus, allen anderen die Galle hochzutreiben. Um daci7 zu zitieren: Schießen ist leider nicht. Also bleibt es weiterhin kompliziert und der große und friedliche Teil der Angler hat unter der randalierenden Sau und dem Blockwart zu leiden.


----------



## Stefff (9. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Hallo allerseits!
Beobachte das Thema jetzt seit Anfang an!
Kann nur den #d

Kenne das Board ja nicht erst seit ich angemeldet bin, aber es kommt mir so vor als ob eine vernünftige Diskussion hier teilweise nicht möglich zu sein scheint! Das war schon mal anders, oder täusche ich mich da.
Irgendeiner is immer dabei der alles an die Wand fährt.
In letzter Zeit fallen mir da immer wieder die selben auf!

Ich bin der Meinung dass hier einige mehr dürfen als andere, bei dem was mir schon "angelastet" wurde!
War ja bis jetzt nichts schlimmes, was ich getan hab und auch meine eigene Schuld, aber manche lehnen sich schon sehr weit aus dem Fenster!
Halte mich in letzter Zeit bei solchen Themen ja bewusst zurück, da könnte ich teilweise schon mitreden, aber hören will die Wahrheit ja sowieso keiner!
Es ist nicht immer die Vorstandschaft schuld, genauso wie nicht immer die Angler schuld sind.
Jeder von euch, der schlaue Kommentare schreibt, sollte sich erstmal als Vorstand versuchen bevor er herablassend und vorschnell darüber schreibt oder redet!
Glaubt mir, da spielt mehr hinein als das was man nach aussen hin sieht!
Aber zu urteilen ist immer leichter als seinen bequemen Ar... hoch zu kriegen und die Vorstandschaft zu unterstützen!!

Bei denm was ich hier so teilweise mitbekomme wundert mich sowieso gar nichts mehr.
Es fehlt am Anstand und am Charakter.
Ich denke wenn manche ihre Posts mündlich vor versammelter Mannschaft vortragen müssten, würden einig ziemlich kleinlaut werden und sich die Buchse vollka.....!
Es ist ja einfacher sich hier auszuko...., aber so ist nun mal die heutige Mentalität.
Dieses Forum hier, spiegelt schon sehr gut das Verhalten, eines jeden einzelnen schreibers, am Wasser wieder.

Glaubt mir, ich führe viele Diskussionen und höre viele Meinungen, nur ist es halt so, daß die Meinung die man mir sagt und die die man "hinterum" verbreitet meist sehr unterschiedlich ist. Es fehlt halt oft der Mum zu seiner Meinung zu stehen, daß ist mitunter mit dass Problem!
Ehrlichkeit und Zielsrebigkeit, da fehlts bei vielen!

Zum eigentlichen Thema hab ich auch noch was zu sagen!
Ich denke das Beschränkungen sicherlich manchmal überzogen und manchmal auch bedinngt sinnfrei sind, aber man kann und will manchmal nicht so wie man eigentlich sollte!!! Zudem sind Vorschriften meist ortsbezogen/ortsgebunden, daß kann man nicht immer auf ganz Deutschland projezieren!
Und jeder Angler und auch jeder Vorstand ist nun mal ein Mensch, mit all sienen fehlern und schwächen, genau so wie mit seinen guten Eigenschaften, aber totz alledem kann man nicht jeden selbst entscheiden lassen und machen lassen wie und was er will!!
Immer erst die eigene Nase packen!

So, daß soll jetzt keine böse Beschimpfung oder Belehrung gewesen sein, sondern meine ehrliche Meineung. Auch mitunter aus einer anderen Blickrichtung, die die wenigsten kennen oder schon mal gesehen haben!

Jeder hat Schuld!

Grüße, Stefff!!! #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Aufgeräumt - kaum ist man mal ein paar Stunden wech...
#d


----------



## Stefff (9. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aufgeräumt - kaum ist man mal wein paar Stunden wech...
> #d




WOW,
so werden aus 115 Beiträgen nur noch 70!!

Danke, hast ja ganz schön auf dich warten Lassen|supergri
Bei so einem Thema kann man doch nicht einfach ein paar Stunden weg!!

Oder war der genannte "WEIN" schuld?!

Grüße:m


----------



## Riesenangler (9. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

@Thomas. Danke das du ausgemistet hast. Meine fresse ich hätte nie gedacht das ich solch eine Lawine an an beleidigungen ,beschimpfungen und vorwürfen lostreten würde.Oder das sich manche hier so auf den Schlips getreten fühlen.  Ich dachte ich stell mal eine ganz einfache Frage und lese mal was andere so zum Thema denken. Ich habe mich ja schon fast nicht mehr getraut den Thread zu öffnen um zu sehen wie es weitergeht mit der Diskusion.


----------



## schwarzbarsch (9. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Ist halt wie bei dem Spiel "Stille Post", da kommt am Ende auch eine ganz andere Nachricht raus als die mit der es ursprünglich losging. 
Im übertragenen Sinn gesehen ist genau dies hier passiert.


----------



## Riesenangler (9. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*

Schwarzbarsch, da hast du es voll getroffen. Besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2013)

*AW: Angler selbst Schuld???*



Stefff schrieb:


> Oder war der genannte "WEIN" schuld?!
> 
> Grüße:m



Danke für den Hinweis, verbessert.


----------

